# Alerts for threads you've liked something in?



## MossCommuter (12 Jan 2017)

Is it possible to opt into alerts for threads that you have not posted in but clicked "like"?

Just a nice to have. No sweat


----------



## I like Skol (12 Jan 2017)

You can opt just to watch the thread without posting in it. The watch thread button is in the top right above your post.


----------



## MossCommuter (12 Jan 2017)

Oh yeah 

Duh

Close the thread. Save my embarrassment


----------



## Gert Lush (12 Jan 2017)

I don't find that the watched thread button is all that great. I don't know whether you're meant to follow that link each time to show you're still interested or not but if I don't for so long I stop getting the notifications.


----------



## MossCommuter (12 Jan 2017)

If you ignore an alert (by not following the link) you don't get another one until you catch up 

Or saink


----------



## greekonabike (12 Jan 2017)

I like turtles.

GOAB


----------

